# front cover leak. 67 GP. 400 Pontiac



## Picasso (6 mo ago)

have a front cover leak on newly purchased GP,, I got the hesitation figured and done, 
now to this.

question. does engine need to come out to make this repair, or can it be done in car??

Thanks in advance,,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is no need to pull the engine. There is a front sectional oil pan gasket available that comes with the timing chain gasket set that is used to seal up the pan. This is not a really common area of leakage. Where is the oil exactly leaking from?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

However, (IME) it is common for the front seal to leak, if it's 55 years old, hard as a rock, and has now worn a groove in the balancer. If that's what is leaking, there is a sleeve and seal kit for it


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

make sure to drain ALL coolant is drained before removing front cover,
the water pump can remain bolted to the front cover, if the oil pan front section gasket is the source of the leak 
Army is correct it may be just the front seal behind the harmonic balancer


----------

